# 165” Saskatchewan Whitetail



## III

Congrats. Great deer


----------



## Stubee

Great buck & they’re all very nice! That’s one successful hunt; congratulations!


----------



## kingfisher 11

Congrats, I heard ours did not do so well this year. I think since they had to cancel last year they did not have the money to start baiting earlier and it showed. You chose a good outfit when you decided to pass on Barry.
The deer in Manitoba have finally got some age after the big die off. I hunted there about 8 years ago. Well out of the blue the outfitter reached out to me yesterday. He wants to start guiding for deer again. We drive right through his area on our drive to SK. This would shave 9 hours off our drive. I think I am going to give him a try next year if the border is open.


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut

IceHog said:


> Had another incredible hunt in Saskatchewan, never passed so many bucks in my life. Took this 165” buck at 11:00am on day 2, he was probably the 35th buck I saw. Day one I sat from 7:00am-6:30pm and never went 15 seconds without seeing deer. We had over 26” of snow that arrived several days before us, so accessing stands was tough. I went with 4 other buddies, we ended up 5-5, 165”-155”-150”-144”(8 point) and 143” all in first 3 days.
> 
> View attachment 801325
> View attachment 801326



Bad ass !!!!


----------



## MPOW

Liver and Onions said:


> Using bait or lure as it's called in Canada ?
> 
> L & O


big piles of alfalfa....real big ones.....them big boys hungy!!!


----------



## Liver and Onions

MPOW said:


> big piles of alfalfa....real big ones.....them big boys hungy!!!


It probably wasn't clear, I'm not anti or pro baiting. I don't care how other people hunt or what other states do. 

L & O


----------



## anagranite

Congratulations on the deer, that is great success and I'm sure everyone is happy.

I hunted Saskatoon in 99 and never saw a deer after 5 days in the stand from daylight to dark. Biggest killed in camp was a 115" 8pt. That was a lesson learned on picking the right outfitter and the right time.


----------



## Let It Ride

wow, great bucks, you don't see those in michigan congrats.


----------



## Slimits

Anyone that has hunted over bait knows its a totally different challenge. But it sure isnt easy. Getting drawn cant be tough and not getting winded as well. I have heard sask hunts are like 5k now


----------



## 98885

Don't want to take from this thread by de-railing it about baiting vs not baiting. The Canadian outfitters really don't have a choice when hunting whitetails. With hundreds of miles of land to hunt and huge tracts of big woods, there's really no other way to hunt them. I hunt a big bean field after it's harvested. I watch several bucks every evening when in my stand feeding on the cut beans in that field. It's a huge bait pile. Pretty easy to kill a deer in that field yet killing the buck you want, not so much. Same applies to Canada or a bait pile placed in the woods. No guarantees in this hunting game.


----------



## stickbow shooter

Something I can only dream of, congrats beautiful bucks.


----------



## Skibum

Stud buck. Congratulations on a great hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## onebad800

wow awesome congrats Greg!!! Someday i dream to hunt there once.......


----------



## QDMAMAN

IceHog said:


> Had another incredible hunt in Saskatchewan, never passed so many bucks in my life. Took this 165” buck at 11:00am on day 2, he was probably the 35th buck I saw. Day one I sat from 7:00am-6:30pm and never went 15 seconds without seeing deer. We had over 26” of snow that arrived several days before us, so accessing stands was tough. I went with 4 other buddies, we ended up 5-5, 165”-155”-150”-144”(8 point) and 143” all in first 3 days.
> 
> View attachment 801325
> View attachment 801326


GREAT bucks! Congrats!
Kozbow, LoBrass, and I are 95% certain we're going next year.


----------



## IceHog

I guarantee you won't regret it. I went in 2017 as a once in a lifetime hunt and have been every year since, it's that much fun.


----------



## kingfisher 11

IceHog said:


> I guarantee you won't regret it. I went in 2017 as a once in a lifetime hunt and have been every year since, it's that much fun.


I seem to remember someone telling you that!


----------



## deagansdad1

IceHog said:


> I guarantee you won't regret it. I went in 2017 as a once in a lifetime hunt and have been every year since, it's that much fun.


How much is a hunt up there roughly?

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## IceHog

I’ve paid between $3000-$4500, my hunts have been from 5.5 to 12 days of actual hunting.


----------



## onebad800

Greg do you usually drive up or fly into Saskatoon ?


----------



## IceHog

I’ve flown and driven both. The drive is a long one (3800 miles round trip this year), but it’s easier to manage everything when you have your own vehicle. Both options have their advantages/disadvantages. Flying with a gun and a large quantity of gear is the major disadvantage for air travel, but you can be there in 4 hours. On a typical year round trip airfare has been about $400.00, plus usually a couple hotel stays on arrival and departure. Driving eats up 4 days, 2 hotel rooms, $1000 +/- in fuel plus food costs, but typically split between 2-3 guys. We’ve been very lucky with weather when driving, I’m pretty sure my opinion would change if we ever got into a blizzard or freezing rain.


----------

